# DIY Bluing Tank?



## leoparddog (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone here ever made a bluing tank themselves?  I did see one on Midway for about $40 + shipping and while that is relatively affordable, I'm only planning on bluing two rifles.

I've decided to give the rust blue process a try after reading a bunch on the net.  One site (Laurel Mtn Forge) in their instructions said that a large diameter PVC pipe, capped with the top 1/3 opened up along the length could be used and just pour boiling water into it over the rifle.

I'm thinking that while this may work, maintaining a steady and high enough temp would be an issue.

I've considered using black iron sewer pipe capped and cut in the same manner as I could apply a heat source to it, but I'll have to compare cost with the Midway unit.

Any other ideas for a say 40" long bluing tank for under $60?


----------



## Back2class (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, go to home depot and get a long piece of sheet metal. fold the sides up 4" and then fold the sides up creating 45deg "pinches" to create corners that point to the insude. You should be able to lay this across a stove top and boil away for under $10. test it on a sheet of paper to figure out what I am saying. I have never tried a steam cabinet but that is supposed to work about as well.

Larry Rooks may still be doing hot blueing. He is a member here and was pretty inexpensive if all you wanted was him to dip them and not any prep work.

Let me add you may need to pop rivet or screw the corners together and use some heat safe caulk.


----------



## AlabamaExile (Mar 15, 2008)

Max:

I think you would be better off to spend the money on the Brownells tank.  I tried to find an acceptable substitute but ended up buying one because I could not find anything that would work well.

I tried something like spam4 suggested with galvanized roof gutter material and attached endcaps with high temp caulk, but it didn't work well.  I kept having leaks and finally just gave up.   The black iron pipe could work, but I don't know how you would split it lengthwise.

I did make a homemade pipe burner that works like a champ for rust bluing, however.   I couldn't get the water to boil using a turkey fryer, so I had to improvise.  Let me know if you want me to let you know what I did.

AE


----------



## mike bell (Mar 15, 2008)

If you lived near me, Id rent you my tanks


----------

